# help with installing fish tank in wall



## dinobot (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi all,

I have recently started construction in my basement. I have a 55g tank that I want to flush in my wall. The tank is 48x12x21. It will be used as a saltwater aquarium. 

I have made a frame and put up drywall around my furnace room. I made a 14 inch base for my tank to sit on.

I test fitted the tank and it sits fine and is flush against the outside wall.

The only problem I see is that you can see through the side walls of the tank. How do I avoid that? You can see the 2x4 wood on each side of the tank. I was told that the side walls of the tank will act like mirrors and you will not be able to see the furnace room and the 2x4 framing. Is this true?

Has anyone done a similar project? I would appreciate any tips/suggestions.

Thank you


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

When the aquarium is filled with water, this i unlikely to occur. In addition to the mirror effect, you will also have a sand substrate hiding the supporting frame. You can also use a background on the sides of the aquarium if needed.


----------

